# Only just made it...



## aerialplug (Oct 20, 2000)

As part of my attempt to start a spring-clean of the house this weekend, the kit under the telly was the first to be completely removed and rebuilt (for first time since I moved into this house over 2 years ago and took a couple of hours, as expected!). Much dust and redundant cableage removed.

I have to say, the TiVo (and its supporting Sky Multiroom Sky box) was pretty close to being removed as I now hardly use it but in the end it stayed for sentimental reasons, I guess.

Multiroom may well be cancelled now as I really don't value TiVo's recordings at all - sadly due to the picture quality difference compared to direct off-air recordings on Sky+HD and the PS3's PlayTV recorder

TiVo may well be lost in the near future too as it's hardly being used now too and now that I have a Freeview recorder in the form of PlayTV with all its foybles and teething problems (my first Freeview recorder after my utterly disasterous first investment in a PVR bought from Aldi: the Tevion 801, 2 years ago which in the end was nothing more than a door stop after degrading software updates that converted the box from a buggy Freeview recorder to a lump of hardware that was completely unuseable as a Freeview viewer let alone a recorder)...

I still occasionally tell people about how good the TiVo system is compared to other recorders, but I no longer feel like an evangelist enthusing about something new and special, any more - it now feels like a scratched and faded record when compaired with the user interfaces being presented on the most recent recorders, even if they don't have proper season passes and *recommendations* based on previous preferences (**remember them? I pretty much lost confidence in TiVo when they stopped those as I found this to be one of the biggest assets of TiVo)

The TiVo box looks out of place now under the telly as it's the only completely silver box there (how fashions change) - but I have no fashion worries as I still have a black Philips Version 1 TiVo case/frontage to replace it if I become that fussy 

aerialplug

p.s. Oh - and sorry, the latest channel logos should have been copied to the server last week and I thought they had been - but checking just now, I'm still seeing the old ones. I'll see what I can do soon.


----------



## verses (Nov 6, 2002)

aerialplug said:


> and *recommendations* based on previous preferences (**remember them? I pretty much lost confidence in TiVo when they stopped those as I found this to be one of the biggest assets of TiVo)


If you mean Suggestions, then they were fixed about 3 weeks ago


----------



## Major dude (Oct 28, 2002)

aerialplug said:


> As part of my attempt to start a spring-clean of the house this weekend, the kit under the telly was the first to be completely removed and rebuilt (for first time since I moved into this house over 2 years ago and took a couple of hours, as expected!). Much dust and redundant cableage removed.


Funnily enough I did the same

Does anybody know of a good and cheap wire tidy system?

I have reached a completely opposite opinion. To my way of thinking a reliable and user friendly interface beats anything else on the market and the most annoying thing which causes me the most grief is a missed recording. So I will still be using two TiVos (one to double up on my Foxsat HDR for the time being) and put up with the old fashion appearance and cableage.


----------



## pauljs (Feb 11, 2001)

Major dude said:


> Does anybody know of a good and cheap wire tidy system?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## verses (Nov 6, 2002)

Major dude said:


> Does anybody know of a good and cheap wire tidy system?


I use double-sided velcro, but I'm struggling to find a UK site that sells it.

Edit: The "Christmas Garland Ties" at the bottom of this page are as close as I can find.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Major dude said:


> I have reached a completely opposite opinion. To my way of thinking a reliable and user friendly interface beats anything else on the market and the most annoying thing which causes me the most grief is a missed recording.


Hear, hear, hear.:up:



> So I will still be using two TiVos (one to double up on my Foxsat HDR for the time being) and put up with the old fashion appearance and cableage.


Snap except that I have yet to acquire a Foxsat HDR. I probably will do along with an HDTV television as and when Formula 1 Racing is available in HD and/or C4 HD also goes FTA on Freesat.

On the other hand I'm also toying with acquiring the most high end widescreen CRT I can find on Freecycle to replace my current 29" 4:3 as that avoids any possibility of my television making Tivo seem outmoded.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

aerialplug said:


> p.s. Oh - and sorry, the latest channel logos should have been copied to the server last week and I thought they had been - but checking just now, I'm still seeing the old ones. I'll see what I can do soon.


I'm looking forward to downloading and installing that new logo set.:up:

I still say that if you finally turn off your Tivo for good that you really need to persuade one of the remaining active UK Tivo users with artistic tendencies to take over the logo maintenance and creation function.


----------

